# Arizona



## edie (Mar 26, 2007)

just posting some pictures of some of the insects i've found in my backyard..

Centruroides exilicauda













Hyles lineata
(it used to be in my backyard at least! my cat killed it)







2 unknown caterpillars
the first one might be from type of sphynx moth, but i'm not sure













unknown huntsman







southern house spider? if anyone knows for sure i would like to know, they're all over our barn







a beetle i found on a dead bird i couldn't help but take a picture of







Phidippus johnsoni







wolf spider







its starting to get warm so i'm sure i'll find a lot more soon


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 26, 2007)

By far the most colourful insect pins I've ever seen. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## edie (Mar 26, 2007)

skinheaddave said:


> By far the most colourful insect pins I've ever seen.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


haha, i had to work with what i could find! i went though every box in my house just to find the styrofoam


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 26, 2007)

Very kewl pics, especially the huntsmen. I wish my backyard got such nice stuff.


----------



## Crazyspidergirl (Mar 26, 2007)

thats so unfair! all i  get here in england is woodlice, garden spiders, ants, earwigs, brown slugs and brown snails!


----------



## Gigas (Mar 26, 2007)

House spider= genus Kuculcania


----------



## edie (Mar 26, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> Very kewl pics, especially the huntsmen. I wish my backyard got such nice stuff.


thanks, mostly its just widows and bark scorpions. its always a nice surprise when i find a huntsman though! i caught this one in my back yard about 6 months ago, shes an O. giganteus.


----------



## edie (Mar 26, 2007)

Crazyspidergirl said:


> thats so unfair! all i  get here in england is woodlice, garden spiders, ants, earwigs, brown slugs and brown snails!


we have some nice stuff here but i always wanted to live somewhere a little more green. i love when i go out of state and i get to see slugs and sails! they're never here


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh man, I wish I lived near a place where I can find tarantulas. I'm not sure if there's T's nearby down here in Tennessee..I know there's Brown Recluse, but screw that, one bit, you're whole foot is black and flesh rotted. That huntsman is AWESOME!


----------



## Dorcus (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey, I hope you didn't put the pin through the specimen itself... You see, that pin will eventually rust, and the specimen will be ruined. For insect specimens you need to use special stainless steel pins... Otherwise, it looks pretty good


----------



## edie (Apr 16, 2007)

Dorcus said:


> Hey, I hope you didn't put the pin through the specimen itself... You see, that pin will eventually rust, and the specimen will be ruined. For insect specimens you need to use special stainless steel pins... Otherwise, it looks pretty good


it was for practice, the cat took a good chunk of its belly off and i've never pinned before so i figured it would be good to do it on something i could mess up
thank you


----------



## froggyman (Apr 22, 2007)

such a nice wolf spider! its the same color as caramel


----------

